# Gmod Furry Addons?



## Rahf (Sep 10, 2008)

Alright, so I've been playing Gmod for awhile, and I just wanted to know, does anyone know of any Furry addons, character models, ragdolls... anything? I've only managed to find a Fox McCloud ragdoll and an Arwing... there has to be more, I've searched garrysmod.org and found nothing. So if you've got any links post'em please!


----------



## Lukar (Sep 11, 2008)

I know that this post is off-topic, but WTF is Gmod? x.x'


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 12, 2008)

Physic sandbox mod for Half-Life 2.
You basically get any model under the sun, put it in there, mod it, and add some rope and elastic, and make a gigantic catapult, or make a vending machine rigged with explosives, you press the vend button and it blows you to kingdom come.
Seriously, all you do is build. Build turrets, tanks, airplanes, elevators, traps, and even have wars(Did it once, damn awesome) IN THE FRIGGIN GAME!
My greatest achievement was building a gigantic robot that shot exploding barrels
 out of it's hands. Seriously, it was 40 stories tall & keyboard controlled.

ON TOPIC: No, but I did find some Sonic ragdolls and player models, if that helps


----------



## Rahf (Sep 14, 2008)

Anything works, if you can credit an author great! IF you can post up a dl, to quote Father Grigori, "Better than better!"


----------



## Greasemunky (Sep 14, 2008)

Umm, I KNOW for a fact that if you make pornographic models, shit is gonna go down.

But some not so much naked models would be cool.


----------



## Rahf (Sep 14, 2008)

NUDITY? FURRIES? That's just madness!


----------



## wolfikurt (Sep 15, 2008)

go to the model/skin requests section on facepunch and ask for what you want.

http://forums.facepunchstudios.com/forumdisplay.php?f=44


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 15, 2008)

Yea I'd love to see this, as fun as gmod is it gets incredibly boring fast unless you have a bunch of friends and just do random funny crap for youtube...Furries would make me love so much more <3 xP


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Sep 15, 2008)

GMod is the bee's knees at LAN parties

Also you can find plenty of Sonic models, but not many from Sonic '06 sadly


----------



## Rahf (Sep 15, 2008)

Ugh that sucks, I'm going to make a request on the FP forums eventually for whomever made the Fox model... he needs to do Falco and Wolf =3


----------



## Fenix (Sep 17, 2008)

Some one made a request a while ago on FP and some one made a decent WIP I'm not sure if it was ever released though, I also play Gmod woot!, add me on steam :~kirby:


----------



## Tazze (Aug 28, 2009)

sorry if this is necro-posting, but I'd like to tell you about my Furry Skin Pack for the Gmod Vending Machine
look for "Furry Female Skin Pack" in garrysmod.org (no male pack, sorry)
Steam Account: max_black_jackson (add me, you can request skins if you want) =^.^=


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 28, 2009)

I know there is a renamon player model that can be used for Gmod. It's on facepunch somewhere


----------



## Rahf (Aug 31, 2009)

Nah, I'm still always checking my email... I'll make sure to check it out :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 20, 2009)

Searched some aswell, but not anything strong, if i could i would make models but my pixel art shit and skinning skills are lame.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 20, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I bumped this thread just to say that I have nothing to add and cannot help


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.garrysmod.org/downloads/?tag=furry


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Oct 21, 2009)

try your luck finding furry addons for Garrys mod. most facepunch users hate furries :shock:


----------



## WolfiyDire-wolf (May 13, 2010)

Does anyfur have g-mod 9?


----------



## lilshadow (Aug 15, 2011)

there is a yiffy rave map on freesteam.com. its very nice!


----------



## lilshadow (Aug 15, 2011)

i have 11


----------



## Sar (Aug 15, 2011)

lilshadow said:


> i have 11


Please dont necropost.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 15, 2011)

lilshadow said:


> there is a yiffy rave map on freesteam.*org*. its very nice!



_>freesteam.org_
_>>"free" steam, PAY to use it._
>>>necrothread for gmod.

GET OUT. GET OUT YOU PARASITE.
Jesus christ grow an attention span. The last post (with content) is over two years old.
This should have been locked when it was bumped last year...


----------



## Browder (Aug 16, 2011)

Necro.


----------

